# Halloween plaster cast kits



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a question for all you fellow haunters out there. Does anyone know if there is anyplace to get the halloween plaster cast kits anymore? I used to buy these every year up till the early 90's. They were made by wee crafts and were sold at places like michaels, nursery shops and even ace and aco hardware stores. I used to just love going and getting the years new kits and sitting and painting them with my wife while listening to halloween music.I dont know if there are any new companies out there making these or not. Hopefully someone on here will have the answer i seek.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

What was in the kit?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

They were plaster casted houses and halloween figures, pumpkins and such. They came with a set of paints and a basic brush. Some of them had lights and cords so they could light up.


----------



## bloodfire9 (Oct 4, 2008)

I know when I worked at Party City we sold the kits but that was about three years ago, so I don't know if they still have them.


----------

